# HELP!!! Dixon 4423, 2001 ZTR mower



## geoffb (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for taking a moment to read this. I have a 2001 Dixon ZTR model 4423 mower I need help with. I hired a mechanic who was out of work, to do some work on this mower a year ago.. Long story short, I know why he lost his job.. he ended up taking the mower apart to replace a drive chain that didn't need to be replaced in the first place. I finally took the unit back, in parts, and have been reassembling it since.. I think I have it back together but have a couple of issues I can't figure out yet. The mower deck is connected to the lift arm by three L rods, one on each side and one in the front. The one in the front is connected to a horizontal support rod that pivots and has one exposed connection point on the right side ( as you sit on the mower) but I don't see where it might connect to the lift mechanism. I do see a bracket connected to the lift mechanism that the right side L rod connects to that has another connection point but I am not sure if, or how that does connect. I also have two left over pieces of metal. I can't figure out where they might go.. Can anyone help me? i am enclosing pictures for your review. Thanks again I am not sure where


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I just Googled Dixon 4423 and lots of parts break downs came up.


----------



## geoffb (Aug 13, 2012)

*parts breakdown*

Thanks for the response.. I did the same before posting my note and pictures, but the hook up between the mower deck and the mower isn't shown completely and the connections between the lift bar and the deck are also not shown completely .. thanks for your time anyway.. hoping someone with the same unit will recognize the area I am having problems with and make some suggestions...

Geoff


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I own all John Deeres so mine is done differant then yours.
On mine that short plate goes on the back of the deck and just slips over the studs I see in your picture and a washer and latch pin hold it in place.

Is there a local Dixon dealer close by. Stop in and look at one of there mowers to get some ideas.


----------



## geoffb (Aug 13, 2012)

*Dixon Dealer*

Unfortunately, there are no Dixon dealers anywhere near me... will continue to hope someone on this site might take a look and have some suggestions .. thanks for your time and effort...

geoff


----------

